

Pay less for Heroku Postgres - tombenner
https://github.com/tombenner/heroku-schemas

======
thinkbohemian
Heroku needs to rotate database credentials every now and then so be careful
that your second app on the database can have some downtime. Monitoring here
could help.

Interesting idea.

